# Ginger or Mary Ann?



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2010)

Trapped on a desert island?

Ginger of Mary Ann?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Trapped on a desert island?
> 
> Ginger of Mary Ann?


Been there done that... Drac done it... http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69284&highlight=Ginger+Mary+Ann


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2010)

So?  New Poll!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 9, 2010)

MaryAnn something about those innocent country girls.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 9, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> MaryAnn something about those innocent country girls.


 
Agreed. Mary Ann in a heart beat. 

Its like high school, the cheerleaders or the girls field hockey team? Guess where the most fun down to earth girls are?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 9, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Trapped on a desert island?
> 
> Ginger of Mary Ann?


Mary Ann!


----------



## Steve (Feb 9, 2010)

Both.


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2010)

I like women a little on the trashy side...Ginger all the way...


----------



## Steve (Feb 9, 2010)

Drac said:


> I like women a little on the trashy side...Ginger all the way...


That's why Christina Aguilera is still on my wallet list.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mary Ann, Ginger was way too high maintainance.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2010)

*pouts* ooohhh alllwight... I'll play along... 

Umm...

:idea: 

Heh... Megan Fox!! 

Ok... Megan Fox playing as Mary Ann! :uhyeah: :fanboy:


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 9, 2010)

Such hard decisions.
Mary Ann.  She made a great cream pie.


----------



## Scott T (Feb 9, 2010)

Mary-Ann!

Poor Ginger, not getting the love...


----------



## Blindside (Feb 9, 2010)

Mary Ann!

Would you rather have hottie who spends hours getting her hair, mascara, and lipstick just right is going to let you mess it up?  Hell no, give me that hardworking farm girl who doesn't mind getting a little (or alot!) dirty!  Much more fun.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2010)

Blindside said:


> Mary Ann!
> 
> Would you rather have hottie who spends hours getting her hair, mascara, and lipstick just right is going to let you mess it up?  Hell no, give me that hardworking farm girl who doesn't mind getting a little (or alot!) dirty!  Much more fun.


Not to mention she can cook! :uhyeah:


----------



## Big Don (Feb 9, 2010)

If only there were some way I could anonymously vote for Mrs Howell, just to make you all wonder...
I guess that's just the smart *** in me.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 10, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> *pouts* ooohhh alllwight... I'll play along...
> 
> Umm...
> 
> ...


So very, very overrated.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 10, 2010)

Big Don said:


> If only there were some way I could anonymously vote for Mrs Howell, just to make you all wonder...
> I guess that's just the smart *** in me.


Cougar action!


----------



## teekin (Feb 10, 2010)

I voted both, I like variety. Maybe we could include the Professor in the next pole hummmm? Thanks :angel:
lori


----------



## Drac (Feb 10, 2010)

The Last Legionary said:


> Such hard decisions.
> Mary Ann. She made a great cream pie.


 
Oh I comments I could make....Alas I shall remain silent...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 10, 2010)

Drac said:


> Oh I comments I could make....Alas I shall remain silent...


Please do! Now I'm thinking about it....
Sean


----------



## Drac (Feb 10, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> Please do! Now I'm thinking about it....
> Sean


 
No way Sean...


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2010)

Big Don said:


> If only there were some way I could anonymously vote for Mrs Howell, just to make you all wonder...
> I guess that's just the smart *** in me.



Hey, she likes younger men (Mr. Howell was something like 15 years her junior...LOL)


----------



## grydth (Feb 10, 2010)

Does "both" indicate at the same time? :angel:


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 11, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> I voted both, I like variety.


 
You and me both, mon amie...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 11, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> I voted both, I like variety. Maybe we could include the Professor in the next pole hummmm? Thanks :angel:
> lori



Great minds think alike  

...

(Don't agree about the professor though )


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 11, 2010)

Way off topic, but did you know that each character on the show was meant to represent one of the seven deadly sins. With that in mind I wonder if the show "Criminal Minds" is like a sick twisted version of "Gilligan"s Island".

Sean.

P.S. I'll try that computer tech.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> Way off topic, but did you know that each character on the show was meant to represent one of the seven deadly sins. With that in mind I wonder if the show "Criminal Minds" is like a sick twisted version of "Gilligan"s Island".
> 
> Sean.
> 
> P.S. I'll try that computer tech.


Ok, Ginger = lust
Skipper = wrath
mary ann = gluttony?
Mr Howell= greed
Mrs Howell???
Gilligan? Is stupid a deadly sin?


----------



## David43515 (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Ok, Ginger = lust
> Skipper = wrath
> mary ann = gluttony?
> Mr Howell= greed
> ...


 

Skipper= wrath and gluttony
Mary ann = envy (of Ginger`s movie star status)
Professor= pride
Mr Howell= greed
Mrs Howell= sloth
Ginger= lust
The island= Hell (Seperation from loved ones, and no one wants to be there.)
Gilligan= Devil (Guy in reed that always manages to foil thier plans to get off the island)


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Drac (Feb 12, 2010)

Am I the only one that voted for Ginger??


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 12, 2010)

Drac said:


> Am I the only one that voted for Ginger??


So,...... what does that tell you?
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 12, 2010)

Gilligan is actually what is known as a Coyote Character. Interstingly enough, the road runner is actually a coyote character and Wile E. Coyote is not the coyote of the Coyote and Road Runner Cartoon.
Sean


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 12, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> So,...... what does that tell you?
> Sean


 
That Mary Ann will be one tired and messy woman....?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 12, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> That Mary Ann will be one tired and messy woman....?


She is a trooper.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2010)

What, from baking all those pies? I like pie.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> What, from baking all those pies? I like pie.


You don't see Ginger busting out anything but her mirror, and Drac.
Sean


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> What, from baking all those pies? I like pie.


 
Yeah, yeah, thats it, thats what i meant....
The cream pies right Bob?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2010)

heh heh heh, I refuse to answer on the grounds than many of the ladies here know my wife.......


----------



## Hawke (Mar 21, 2010)

I chose Jeannie.

If you rub her the right way she will grant you wishes.


----------

